# Where To Find Good Deals



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Other than Ebay, have you found any good sources for used equipment at decent prices?

Over the past couple years that I've experimented with so many things, to the point that I'm settling in on what fits my old aged capabilities, I've picked up the odd club from a local golf shop, but mostly from Callaway Preowned.Com. Callaway Golf Preowned & Outlet : Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Fairway Woods, Irons, Wedges, Iron Sets, Putters

The conclusion I've come to is, if you want Callaway equipment, they seem to maintain a pretty high price on it. On the other hand, if you click on the "Other Brands" tab, you can buy other brands like Taylormade, Cleveland, Titleist, Ping, Ben Hogan and others at incredible prices. For example, one of the online store is currently selling the Titleist 585 hybrids for $199 each. I got a couple from CPO, in good condition, for $39.95 each.

Take my word for it, they under rate the condition. Things I've gotten that were rated good have often been nearly new.

Anyone else know someplace similar. I'd like to expand my horizons.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not going to have to give you a warning for spam am I dennis.... :O
Yeah thats not a bad site rock bottom golf has pretty good prices too there is a link at the top of this page sometimes.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought about that, but since it's for our own benefit, I figured I could get away with it.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I use 2 local shops, a few pawn shops, and goodwill type stores for deals, Not much on web buying. I found a nice callaway standing bag in great shape for $15 the other day and have bought a 2 iron and a 5 wood for under $20 at retail golf stores. Did I avoid spamming the thread? LOL C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yep you chekc out clear c/c theres no link in your post. I agree some porn i mean pawn shops are great for bargins garage sales can be good for the odd find too!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There really aren't any pawn shops around here, mostly in more needy parts of town. As such, golf clubs aren't something to find there, but when I've gone looking for deals on guitars, I've found the local pawn shops to be very intelligent about what they were worth and there was nothing to grab that you couldn't duplicate from a retailer with a return policy.

Has anyone ever bought used clubs from the major online companies? I see them offered, but they don't seem to rate the condition very clearly. In one site, there are two identical sets of irons with a $100 difference in price and no explanation. I can only assume it's a matter of condition.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I would consider it. I havent done it though its a bit like buying them of ebay as long as you know how much you should be paying or are willing to pay. I think it would work out fine, but you would need to know condition too. I dont like it when websites show a sample photo of the type of club/s you are looking at and not the actual club/s you are looking at buying like really these days it's pretty easy to put a photo onto a web site.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I like Big5 sports and Golf Galaxy.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey DennisM let me know what your lookin for and I'll keep an eye out for it. I have often thought of posting some of the great club deals I see. This one pawn shop/retail store has a set of ping i3's 3-pw for $229, and a few other decent set of clubs I bought my callaway Big B's with a ping pal putter a ram standing bag, 2 dozen nike balls, 3-sw and a 9 wood for about $150. I looked at the ping i3 at a pro shop(metal shafts) and they wanted $100 more than the pawn shop. C/C


----------

